# How to chocolatize cream cheese?



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

First, yes I know that "chocolatize" is not a word but it should be, eh? Think how much sweeter the world would be if "chocolatizing" was common practice. 

Now, the question. I want to revise a trifle recipe I have that mixes 16oz cream cheese with 1/2C sugar and 4T orange juice and then folds in 3C whipped cream, layered with strawberries and poundcake. This is very, very good, but I want to do a version with chocolate flavored cream cheese. What form of chocolate and how much of it would I use to make the cream cheese rich and chocolatey? I will fold in whipped cream to lighten the cream cheese mixture. Thanks in advance for your expertise.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Calico - If John Madden can coin the word 'audibilize', then I guess you can 'chocolatize'!!! 

I'd start with maybe 4 oz. of your best bittersweet, melted and cooled, and mixed in with the cream cheese, then the whipping cream. Do you have any recipes for ch. cream cheese frosting? I'd take a que from those.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

You will probably get much better ideas...but I make a much complimented chocolate cream cheese frosting which might work in this. 8 ounces cream cheese whipped together with 1/4 cup Hershey's syrup - more or less to taste. It works up very light and fluffy and shouldn't need cream to lighten.

Best of luck.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

I do believe that chocolatize _is_ indeed a word. I just checked it out with the pastry chef at the White House. It seems Mr. President requested that the kitchen chocolatize the mud pie a smidge more to suit his southern palate.


----------



## swayinhips (Mar 3, 2002)

Calico..

I’ve learned that when you convert the product or recipe to fit your taste buds, one must adjust within regarding the savory or the sweetness. Chocolate can be a tricky one… if you are adding a sweeten chocolate such as milk chocolate or semi sweet, the sugar content needs to be reduces to accommodate the added sugar. If you’re using an unsweetened products such as German chocolate or cocoa powder, the sugar and by products need to increase. Here’s a quick chart:

1 oz unsweetened baking chocolate plus 1 Tbsp sugar

3 Tbsp baking cocoa plus 1 Tbsp vegetable oil or melted shortening or butter equals one square



5 German chocolate squares 
1/2 cup milk
16 ounces cream cheese soften
3/4 cup super refined sugar (use powdered if you can not locate the refined stuff, double sift please and increase the powder sugar to 1 cup)
Flavoring of your choice, if the orange extract turns you on, keep it, or add vanilla & almond, reduce the amount from 4 tablespoons down to 2 teaspoons
3 cups of whipped cream

Melt chocolate squares in milk over low heat. Cool. Cream together cream
cheese and the sugar, fluffy stage. Add chocolate, and flavoring. Fold in your whipped cream. 

Hope this helps…good luck

Moochies, 
Swayin’


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

You can just wiz the regualr stuff in the food processor for 2-3 minutes to achieve "superfine".


----------



## swayinhips (Mar 3, 2002)

Svad...thanks for that tip...did that once before..eons ago...when I was short both on time and product...  it's always nice to have peeps around to help remind your better yet give GREAT tips!


Moochies

Swayin'


----------



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

Thanks to you all for the ideas! I am going to make the trifle this weekend just for my boys and will let you know how it turns out. I will probably add the unsweetened choco squares, melted, as thats what I have on hand.


----------

